# Minnesota Timberwolves 2015-2016 Preview



## JABroy (May 8, 2015)

Hi all, what do you think of this idea: it's absurd if Minnesota does not go heavily on *Tom Thibodeau*...

They have a young and talented team (and TT has developed so may young players like J.Butler; T.Gibson; J.Noah);
They have a devastating defensive potential (and TT has transformed Bulls into one of the best defensive team in the NBA);

Also we must not forget that TT has brought Chicago from 41-41 record to 62-20 record on the 2010/2011 season (COACH OF THE YEAR in his first year);
And especially that he always led Chicago to the playoffs despite numerous injuries;

*Briefly: he's the best coach available right now, why not sign him?*

If I were FLIP SAUNDERS, I would do these steps:
- sign TOM THIBODEAU with a multi-year contract (at least 5 years);
- resign KEVIN GARNETT (for his last year before ritiring);
- choose KARL-ANTHONY TOWN n.1; Rakeem Christmas n.31; Dakari Johnson n.36;
- sign a veteran point-guard like AARON BROOKS or KIRK HINRICH;

And so, the *ROSTER for 2015-2016 season* can be this:

(*STARTING FIVE*)
Rubio;Lavine;Wiggins;Garnett*;Dieng;
(*BENCH*)
A.BROOKS;Martin;Muhammad;Budinger;R.CHRISTMAS;J.Hamilton;Bennett;Hummel;K.TOWNS;Payne;Pekovic;D.JOHNSON;

* Garnett is free agent; but I think he will remain another year to act as a leader of this young team

ANOTHER FREE AGENTS INTERESTING (they are good defensive players!!!): Lorenzo Brown; Glenn Robinson III; Jeff Adrien;
ANOTHER FREE AGENTS LESS INTERESTING: Barea; S.Kilpatrick; Neal; A.Onuaku;

My only doubt: I'm not sure that Rubio, Martin, Pekovic are players who fit with TT-SYSTEM... in the negative case, they will be transferred?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

A lot of strange formatting in that post, but most of the ideas are pretty sound. Also I know this isn't just you, but so many people list Lavine as a starter for this team because his athleticism makes him exciting. The problem is that Muhammad outplayed him last year before he got hurt and is currently the better player. He also has more size and gives them more defensive versatility.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/606098691196215299


----------

